# AASHTO Bridge Code for sale



## RyanSE (Jan 24, 2021)

Hi All. Let me know if this is the wrong place to post this.

I passed the SE this fall and no longer need the AASHTO code. I also have some cheat sheets I made, David Connor’s bridge problem book, and some more that I would like to sell. I have the AASHTO in 2 binders.

Let me know if you are interested in anything to help you with your studies. I’m just trying to recoup some of the costs of the exam so I’m happy to let stuff go for 1/2 price. Then we both win.


----------



## EBAT75 (Jan 24, 2021)

Could you please describe the cheat sheets, what topics etc. Buildings or Bridges?


----------



## RyanSE (Jan 24, 2021)

I took the buildings exam. I have cheat sheets related to seismic topics (SDC, base shear, vert. force distribution, horiz. force distribution, rigid diaphragms, etc.), bridge topics (wind/seismic loads, analysis methods), masonry topics (shear wall design, wall design, beam design, slender wall design, column design, wall rigidity analysis), and a few other miscellaneous topics like concrete beam design.

I also have a lot of ppi material. The books I noted above are just the ones that don't have many markings in them.

The AASHTO code is also fully tabbed for the lateral portion of the exam, if that's helpful.


----------



## FLOrida (Jan 31, 2021)

dude, you look like an engineer

hope that wasnt an insult


----------



## Powerlounge (Jan 31, 2021)

RyanSE said:


> Hi All. Let me know if this is the wrong place to post this.
> 
> I passed the SE this fall and no longer need the AASHTO code. I also have some cheat sheets I made, David Connor’s bridge problem book, and some more that I would like to sell. I have the AASHTO in 2 binders.
> 
> Let me know if you are interested in anything to help you with your studies. I’m just trying to recoup some of the costs of the exam so I’m happy to let stuff go for 1/2 price. Then we both win.





RyanSE said:


> Hi All. Let me know if this is the wrong place to post this.
> 
> I passed the SE this fall and no longer need the AASHTO code. I also have some cheat sheets I made, David Connor’s bridge problem book, and some more that I would like to sell. I have the AASHTO in 2 binders.
> 
> Let me know if you are interested in anything to help you with your studies. I’m just trying to recoup some of the costs of the exam so I’m happy to let stuff go for 1/2 price. Then we both win.


I’m interested in the AASHTO Design Codes. How much are you asking?


----------



## RyanSE (Jan 31, 2021)

When I bought them new it cost $370 plus I bought binders to put them in. How about $185 plus shipping? What part of the country are you in?


----------



## RyanSE (Jan 31, 2021)

For that price, I’ll throw in the PPI material too if your interested. I don’t have any use for it anymore.


----------



## Powerlounge (Jan 31, 2021)

RyanSE said:


> When I bought them new it cost $370 plus I bought binders to put them in. How about $185 plus shipping? What part of the country are you in?


Sounds reasonable. I’m in CA.


----------



## RyanSE (Feb 1, 2021)

Sold


----------

